# spend my  summer building new  smoker-2010-  what do you  think,, has 4-selves rotisserie inside.wit



## dnovotny (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## marlin009 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 2, 2010)

Lookks awesome... any pics under the hood?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice setup there. Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice looking rig Novotny.  Live down 81 south of you in Fillmore County.  I get up to Madison occasionally, I'll look for you pulling that monster around next time i get up that way.


----------



## deannc (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats on a awesome looking rig!  Looking forward to seeing some Qview with that beast in action!


----------



## bbqking (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. BEEEautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 setup. So when are you breaking it in and what are WE having for dinner?


----------



## dnovotny (Nov 2, 2010)

ok.. we  party  alot  around  here  and  i'm the  cook joins  us anytime


----------



## dnovotny (Nov 2, 2010)

i  cook  all  the  time,  love to  party  around here  ,, can but  2oo+ lbs of   meat  on at  a time if  need  too,,,to  bad  winter  about  here  last  smoking  will probally be  smoked  turkey planning on putting 20 on   this  year,,  with  this  new  smoker...


----------



## tom37 (Nov 2, 2010)

I gotta say it.

_Great Job._

You have a fantastic looking rig there. Would that be a recycled boat trailer as a base for the build? 

I would love to see more shots also. Specifically the rotisserie, I like to look at all the different ways different people put them together.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

